# want to make my own plastic bait



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

where can i get some stuff to make my own lures


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Jann's netcraft...it's in maumee I think... They have everything you would ever need.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> where can i get some stuff to make my own lures


Hard or soft plastic baits????? Might wanna try alumilite products, great stuff. And they have starter kits to get you started in to making your own lures.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

claytonhaske said:


> Hard or soft plastic baits????? Might wanna try alumilite products, great stuff. And they have starter kits to get you started in to making your own lures.


plastic bait


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

most of my stuff comed from janns or barlows tackle. caney creek has some good molds... im gettin custom ones


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

bearsbaits.com


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you looking to do hand pour our injection.Bears baits and Caney creek and Basstackel will have all your looking for.Lure craft has a lot of RTV molds but they stick to you on shipping.I my self like Basstackel $100 our more ships free.And it wont be hard to burn a $100 fast lol.Good luck.And you can always make your own.


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

You can also go to LureCraft it is in Lagrange Indiana Netcraft sells some of there products it is located in NE Indiana. They will probably have all you will need to make your baits plastic, coloring, glitter, molds, and help you will need. It used to be located in Indy but the guy sold it to poor boys baits and he moved it to Lagrange. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

By the way I mostly make panfish jigs that I use and all my molds are aluminum. I made some of them pour in molds and some injection. Oh I also made my own injector because the ones they sell just wasn't for me. I am planning on making a bigger injector the one I have now only holds 8 ounces planning to make a new one to hold 32 ounces. I made some molds like the little chubbies because I'm not paying over a buck for 1 jig The molds have 27 Cavities in each one and it takes me around 30 seconds to inject a mold.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

